# Lighted docks



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm going out tonight to do some inshore fishing. Which bayou (near FWB/Eglin) has the most lighted docks? Has anyone fished them yet this year?


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I would say the "sound" has the most. Haven't fished them yet this year.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

There are plenty of lighted docks everywhere, if you are out of Eglin I would focus on the areas around the ValP bridge, south shore coming back down out of there past the boathouse restaurant and on around that west bank. May give you some break from the winds tonight. 

Also Gardiners is good overall, Poquito is pretty hot most nights and Chula Vista (long and narrow but really good fishing due to lots of lights and clean water) is worth a run south. Work the far west end, a number of docks and lights but also creek fed with a lot of marsh grass to work around too. 

post pics if you have good luck.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

sorry, forgot to mention, both the Shalimar and Cinco Bayou bridges have been stacked up lately, so those may be worth a stop as they have lights and good structure and seem to be holding fish these days. Would not waste any time up into Cinco Bayou, imho, too much traffic and have never seen any quality coming out of there but that's just my experience.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, we went for a while last night until the wind got too bad. The only fish we caught came out of Tom's Bayou (back near Postal Point). All the fish were really small. I think the biggest trout was about 12 inches. The best part of the night was the view. At one point, we were using the trolling motor in between 2 spots, we looked up and there was a topless woman walking around her living room. She had really nice....personalities. It was funny.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Thinking about going again tonight


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you or anyone on the forum is in the Gulf Breeze area night fishing you are welcome to fish my dock. I am located between Shoreline Park and the Bob Sikes bridge. The depth at my dock is around 7' and I have low hanging amber lights on the corners. And green lights submersed underwater. There are plenty of Speckled Trout, Black Snapper, flounder, and Redfish. Along with all the white trout you would care to catch for fun. The amber lights are the best color for Trout. I mostly enjoy watching the fish eat at night. I have seen Flounder come in and settle down untill the bait gets right in front of them and then pounce and eat the baitfish. Pretty cool to watch. Just please respect my property.


----------



## fsupirate1 (May 11, 2010)

Thx for the offer Ocean Master. I will definetly take you up on your offer over the summer.


----------



## dpenzone (Mar 9, 2011)

Very generous of you, OM.


----------

